# Outlook 2007 - can't change text of an original email



## mickey369 (Sep 17, 2005)

This just started for me. When I want to forward or reply to an email, I can no longer change or add to the text of the original email. Quite Bizarre. I've tried changing the text format, to no avail. Thanks for any help.


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Micky,
I guess that, somehow your editor getting locked while repying. Just check the "Locker(Protect Form)" symbol - Top&right side of the page. Press to unlock & try.


----------

